# Freelance Ninja FAQ



## Kirk (Nov 2, 2002)

http://publish.uwo.ca/~cliaw/html/fninfaq.html


----------



## arnisador (Nov 2, 2002)

> *I Have An Appointment To Goto But My Favorite Show Is Coming On, Can I Pay A Ninja To Tape It For Me?*
> 
> Yes, a ninja will come to your house during your appointment and tape your show. He will even press pause during commercials. However, if the show is Full House he will be forced to commit ritual suicide (seppuku) and you will have to pay $136.54 for his uniform.


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 3, 2002)

LOL, that was wicked.......keep em coming Kirk! And Im still waiting for those funny Martial art descriptions 


:rofl: :shrug: :asian:


----------



## kenposcum (Nov 4, 2002)

I reiterate...Kirk, you rule.
:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 4, 2002)

LOL. that was a good one!


----------

